# WTF empty ink problem EPSON CX9400Fax (or WorkForce 500)



## Jawn

Like title says, WTF!

My Cyan and Magenta inks are empty and it keeps promting me to "Replace ink cartriges."

Alright, that's fine. I'll replace them when I have time to buy new ones. Oh but WAIT, I can't do back, I can't do stop, I can't do cancel, I can't use the scanner, I can't press setup, menu, etc...

All I can do is "OK", but then it looks for new catriges and see's that their empty so it brings me back to the same place. So, after doing the same loop about 5 times, I turned it off.

Turned it back on, same message. HA HA. This is funny. I removed both empty cartriges and it still prompts me. I'm out of options now and pretty disapointed at EPSON for implementing that stupid feature.  Did they ever think that the ALL-IN-ONE style printer might be used even if there isn't any ink, like I use the scanner almost every day?

If someone knows a way out of this, please tell me. Thanks.

Signed,
-delirious John


----------



## hdansjr

My parents are in the same boat.  They bought an epson all in one printer with a scanner and that was on the first day of October.  They've printed all of 10 documents, and now it's prompting them to replace their cartridges.  I called a 1-800 number I found and was told that there is a date issue, meaning that even though they may not have used all of their ink, it's "past date of safe printing".  that's quoting what the lady told me!  What the hell, it's only 5 months old!  I'll never recommend or buy epson again.  I'm interested to see if there's a way around the prompt myself!


----------



## TFT

According to some sites, this file "e_srcv03.exe" runs at startup, it checks the ink status so try renaming it or disable it in "start up". Once done reboot your computer and see if it works.


----------



## Jawn

hdansjr said:


> My parents are in the same boat.  They bought an epson all in one printer with a scanner and that was on the first day of October.  They've printed all of 10 documents, and now it's prompting them to replace their cartridges.  I called a 1-800 number I found and was told that there is a date issue, meaning that even though they may not have used all of their ink, it's "past date of safe printing".  that's quoting what the lady told me!  What the hell, it's only 5 months old!  I'll never recommend or buy epson again.  I'm interested to see if there's a way around the prompt myself!



Ridiculous.  I printed about 7-8 pages also and it says they're empty? Bullsh*t! I shook them with a paper towel and mass ink came flowing out, yet it still says empty when I put them back into the printer.



TFT said:


> According to some sites, this file "e_srcv03.exe" runs at startup, it checks the ink status so try renaming it or disable it in "start up". Once done reboot your computer and see if it works.



Thanks, I'll check that out.


----------



## Jawn

Wow, EPSON is horrible.  Look at this.

http://gdaeman.blogspot.com/2008/01/epson-stylus-cx4200-requires-all-colors.html


----------



## Jawn

Well, I tried disabling the program, removing the chips from the cartriges but that changes nothing.

Still looking for a hack. I'm not going to let these scammers get me. I might even go buy new ink, switch the chips and return them as unused.

Either way, EPSON will not win.


----------

